# Single Line Font Help



## jamaicaj (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello All!

How in the WORLD do you know if a font is single line? Do I need to know the secret handshake? Is there a way for me to know by the file name? WHY is it so hard to find information about fonts with such a simple name? I think I am going to start calling them the deceptively simple single line font.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

You should be able to just use and font in word and see if it's single line. I use winpcsign and can make any font single line. I take it your needing them for rhinestones? What program are you using.


----------



## jamaicaj (Aug 1, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> You should be able to just use and font in word and see if it's single line. I use winpcsign and can make any font single line. I take it your needing them for rhinestones? What program are you using.


 
I use Winpcsign and Funtime both, but when I pull in certian fonts, the stones never line up right and it takes HOURS to sort them all out into the right place. It is very frustrating. I was told I needed to use single line fonts, but how do you know they are single line? Some look like single line but are actually outlined with a fill. Are all single line fonts ttf fonts ONLY?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If you have winpcsign....go here for centerline font demo. You should be good with any font.

Centerlineword_demo


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Let me add that some fonts look better if not single line. (see attached) But they do need some work to make them look decent. Once you have it, your golden. I worked on this for about an hour to get it to where I liked it.


----------



## roliver (Sep 6, 2011)

I just got the rwear studio and new to the whole Rhinestone program. I have Corel Draw X3 and have a Roland GX24 cutter. No manual or anything came with the rwear program. The help feature is not very good. I have gone the the Roland website, but very limited help. Can anyone tell me how to convert font to single line font?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

roliver said:


> I just got the rwear studio and new to the whole Rhinestone program. I have Corel Draw X3 and have a Roland GX24 cutter. No manual or anything came with the rwear program. The help feature is not very good. I have gone the the Roland website, but very limited help. Can anyone tell me how to convert font to single line font?


You need to open the SFEdit2 program and click File > New. Then select the font you want to convert to a single line font. Then click File > Save As and either keep it the same name or call it something different. It's now a single line font in your R-Wear program. All of the single line fonts that you save will be at the very top of your font list when you go to type something out in R-Wear Studio.


----------



## roliver (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response. I Don't mean to sound stupid, its just been a really long day. But what is the SFEdit program? Is that in the rwear?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

roliver said:


> Thank you for the quick response. I Don't mean to sound stupid, its just been a really long day. But what is the SFEdit program? Is that in the rwear?


In your Start menu, click on All Programs. Then you should have a folder called Roland SFEdit2. It's in there.


----------



## roliver (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh, o.k. I'll try it first thing in morning. Thanks!


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am using a trail of Fairycut and wondering if I can convert fonts to single line within that program as well? When I apply the rhinestones it is a mess. What can I do to make it look like a word again?

Thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

asinger3 said:


> I am using a trail of Fairycut and wondering if I can convert fonts to single line within that program as well? When I apply the rhinestones it is a mess. What can I do to make it look like a word again?
> 
> Thanks


I don't think Fairycut has a centerline trace feature. You would have to use Corel and export as an eps or whatever file type that can be imported into your software.


----------



## asinger3 (Jun 30, 2011)

I am only using a trial of fairycut trying to decide which software to use with the silhouette cameo. I don't think the cameo software is that great for rhinestones. The others seem to be better. Just trying to figure out which one works best. I don't have Corel Draw. From all I have seen so far winpcpro looks to be most widely used for rhinestones but I don't see a trial version. 

I would like to be able to make words easily as that is what I believe I will use most often.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

@ jamaicaj Not sure if you are new to rhinestoneing, just wanted to make sure you are aware that there are rhinestone typable fonts you can purchase and they are really inexpensive from $8 to $12 from what I've seen. It sure beats doing them by hand!! I usually get them from synergy17.com or rhinestonealphabets.com b/c they have a huge selection, but I'm sure there are other sites as well.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

This frustrates me! When you look at the demo linked to above... In my mind that's just more huff and fluff! How come we all don't stand up and band together and not take this anymore!

The video demonstration firstly shows the most basic of basic example possible...

Run this image thru the same process...

The results not so impressive... This whole create centerline thing is actually very tough to do "automagically". 

Even in the example demonstrated by SignMax above... There was still editing to be done... They just kind of glossed over it and was like see all done when really it wasn't all done... It's these types of demonstrations I think that create our unrealistic expectations... You just click and click and presto magico... 

In reality the L was rounded at the bottom... As was the the letter E at the top and bottom and the letter V... You can see in the demo there was more editing required at that intersection of the letter V that again they totally glossed over. Keep in mind too this was about as basic of a font as you can demonstrate and they want us to just marvel and the simplicity of it all... Then we try it on something that we would actually use and become so frustrated because it doesn't work like we expect.

I can guarantee most could actually create this simple example actually quicker just drawing the lines themselves.. And the end result would be perfect not glossed over...

Something they did in almost 5 minutes... Done in a minute "manually" with CorelDRAW

SIngleLineFont.mp4 - YouTube

There actually is no such thing as a single line TTF font... To create a TTF font all elements have to have a closed path. If we draw a single line in say CorelDRAW for example that is an open element... The start and end of the line don't meet therefore it's open...

Here's a video demonstration by Digital Art Solutions

http://www.rhinestonesystem.com/video/SingleLineFonts/SingleLineFonts.swf

What they have done is actually built "special" single line TTF fonts and then in their program made a special function to delete the overlapping lines that are required to "trick" the system into using a single line font.

Now there are companies out there that have made their own "single line" rhinestone fonts... Theses are specially designed single line fonts that are already stoned for us.. These are going to be designed to a specific size that may or may not work for us.

http://www.synergy17.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=122


If you look at the video demo I linked to above with DAS... Having a "single line" font that we can then size to what size we need and then addd the stones to it, is a really nice option... What they don't mention however... Is their "special" function for dealing with overlapping lines of the "Single Line" font... Isn't even required for the $80.00 Funtime Software... The WinPC Sign Software... or Oobling... All those programs... Simply ignore the overlapping lines.

Here's a demo on Oobling... Probably way more than anyone really cares to know... But to me it's interesting stuff...

Oobling Centerline Rhinestone Fonts - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

asinger3 said:


> I am only using a trial of fairycut trying to decide which software to use with the silhouette cameo. I don't think the cameo software is that great for rhinestones. The others seem to be better. Just trying to figure out which one works best. I don't have Corel Draw. From all I have seen so far winpcpro looks to be most widely used for rhinestones but I don't see a trial version.
> 
> I would like to be able to make words easily as that is what I believe I will use most often.


Don't quote me on this but do find out for sure before taking the plunge.. For fonts I think you have the most cost effective solution there is... FairyCut is a sibling to WinPC Sign... WinPC Sign 2012 has newer features not found in FairyCut and to my knowledge there is no demo for it... 

WinPC sign 2010 however there is a demo for... But I can't find it! LOL I have the demo though... I just don't remember where I downloaded it... But the demo I have... Feature for Rhinestone feature... Same as FairyCut and Funtime..

That said... FairyCut and Funtime doesn't have a "centerline" function... It's one of the great mysteries out there... Just google single line font and you'll see... Single line fonts are like Big Foot and the Yeti or the Lochness Monster... Very hard to come by...

PM me and I will send you the one I made myself... The BoyzRGross font that you can use as TTF font in FariCut and stone out...

The other option... Buy pre-made TTF font's as mentioned above... The drawback... The font's are a fixed sized...

Kevin


----------

